
Ask HN: UK Developer Conferences? - CtrlAltEngage
I used to go to NorDevCon when I lived in East Anglia. Now I&#x27;ve moved to North Wales I&#x27;m on the hunt for some good developers conferences in North Wales or the Manchester&#x2F;Liverpool area. Does anyone have any recommendations?
======
Aggy88
Not what OP asked for, but Code Mesh LDN is always awesome if you're
interested in alternative / functional programming and I think the team has
been discussing doing smaller events around the country. Website:
[https://codesync.global/conferences/code-mesh-
ldn/](https://codesync.global/conferences/code-mesh-ldn/)

